# Heater and fan



## kc2hzl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am running my furnace and thenfan unit for the fresh air is also running at the same time.
  This is the first time to use the furnace and secondmtime to be in this camper.
 Love it by the way.
  Does the fan in the ceiling always run while the furnace is running? It seems Olof iCal to me sincenone is trying to get warm and the cool airmis coming out of the ceiling unit blowers.
 Can someone help me on this matter. I am really confused that the fan runs constantly to blow cool air while I am trying to get warm
 Thanls in advance
 Ka2hzl


----------



## kc2hzl (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is some more info on the furnace.
 It is a hydro flame 8500-iv series furnace operated by a Domectic thermostat.
 The control is either 
Fan
Cool
Furnace
 I am sorry about the typos in the last thread.:stupid: I should have spell checked before I hit the post tab.
 Lance
 I am a new TT/RV camper and am in a quandary.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome, is your AC in the ceiling or do you have one unit heat pump. I have the air in the ceiling and the heat inthe floor controlled by the thermostat but with different setting


----------



## kc2hzl (Sep 15, 2011)

You are correct ,the A/C is in the ceiling and the Heating ducts are in the floor. 
 The thermostat controls all 3 settings at one individual time.
 Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to have air flow through the floor ducts before the heater comes on.  So you will feel cold air until the heater kicks on, then you will feel the warm air.  There should be air flowing from the A/C ducts in the ceiling when you are in the A/C or Fan mode not in the heat mode, unless, your thermostat is programmed that way.  But I have never seen one programmed that way.

I 2nd. that welcome.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Steve where you been? Yes you are right, cool air before heated air when you turn on the heater.and no air from the AC unles it is turn on or the fans turned on. I am thinking his thermo may be wired wrong if he getting AC on and heat on at the same time.OR THE CEILING FAN on when the heart is on.
LANCE, could you PROVIDE a little more detail as what is acually happying when you turn on the heater.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 16, 2011)

Not much Hollis.  Rebuilding a 1977 Subaru DL-1600 Subaru for my granddaughter.  My mother bought this car in 78.  My granddaughter has always wanted this car, so stupid me, I said when you turn 16 I will fix it up for you.  Well guess what, she is 16.    So papa has to keep his word.  Other then that I am still working on the Ron Paul campaign.  Wish the news media would help out.  They are great for twisting up his words.    But I think the people are starting to figure out what the media is up to and that is helping.  Take care and keep in touch.   -Steve


----------



## kc2hzl (Sep 16, 2011)

Heater and fan



			
				Triple E;74166 said:
			
		

> Not much Hollis.  Rebuilding a 1977 Subaru DL-1600 Subaru for my granddaughter.  My mother bought this car in 78.  My granddaughter has always wanted this car, so stupid me, I said when you turn 16 I will fix it up for you.  Well guess what, she is 16.    So papa has to keep his word.  Other then that I am still working on the Ron Paul campaign.  Wish the news media would help out.  They are great for twisting up his words.    But I think the people are starting to figure out what the media is up to and that is helping.  Take care and keep in touch.   -Steve


 
Hey Steve,
 The fan blowers in the ceiling are running even when the furnace shuts off and gets to temperature.
  What I did was turned off the A/C main power in the breaker box and that of course remedied the
 situation.

 I am going to have to look into why the fan blowers in the ceiling still run all the time when I run the
 furnace.
 Lance


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2011)

Lance sounds like you have a problem in the thermostat control to me. Is this a new camper?


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2011)

Agree about the thermostat being the problem. The air/c fans should not blow when the heat side is selected. The furnace should start to blow air for a bit of time, then the furnace should ignite, then run for a time until selected temp is reached, flame should go out and the blower should run a short time then shutdown too. Check on line for a reset of the thermostat, I have the info in the MH but not here. Then set the heat temp and see if that cures the problem, also before you go through all this turn all power off to the coach then back on, this may reset things also.

LEN


----------



## kc2hzl (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and great ideas. The camper is new,2011 Sunny-brook ,Edgewater.28.7'
  Love the whole idea about camping. caught a couple nice Browns in the West Canada Creek this weekend.
 Again ,Thank You.
Lance


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 18, 2011)

lance PM Ken at Grand View Trailer Sales, he sell sunny brooks and I bet he can help you out. You can find him here on the forum. He is a great guy and honestand he willhelp you out


----------

